# 232414 - Web Designer - 190 - waiting invites 2017



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new member I am having 65+5 70 points 

Can all the Web Designer /Graphic Designer Connect here and share your experience and timeline

Is there any scope with these points in Canberra.

Thanks,
CKS


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

For employability, I am having a hard time finding at least 5 jobs relevant to Web Designer. If I do find them, they require security clearance... Where are you at in your application?


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

What is your experience and can you share me your time 
Yes most of the jobs require citizenship but searched few jobs that didn't require this conditions plus the experience is also matters while finding the jobs


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

csschimp said:


> What is your experience and can you share me your time
> Yes most of the jobs require citizenship but searched few jobs that didn't require this conditions plus the experience is also matters while finding the jobs


Same score as you... Did you manage to submit your ACT application?


----------



## th3rdiblind (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm a Web Designer based in SG, planning to for Vetasses Assessment. 
Just want to ask some tips for the assessment?

Thanks,
Th3rdiblind


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

Let me share my experience so far. For some, the migration process happens quickly but for some it takes a longer time. Mine has been a longer application journey and it is still in progress.

Migration was always on my mind since 2008. Few of my wife's relatives live in Australia and since my marriage back in 2008 I thought of giving it a try. I got in touch with my wife's relative who migrated around 20 years ago in SA. My wife was hopeful that they would guide us but to our surprise we realised that they told us to drop the idea citing the recession reasons and their unwillingness to guide. Since there was not much hope left, we dropped the idea completely only to start the plan in a systematic way in September 2016.

Again, one of my wife's cousin had just migrated to Sydney with his wife and kids as a software engineer and he mentioned that the process was pretty straightforward but at the same time full of challenges. The cousin was more than willing to help which gave us some confidence to take this decision. Being a typical Indian, my parents consent was needed and they were reluctant about this decision. I am employed at a reputed organisation and through years of hard work I have earned a good position. My parents said, why there was any need to leave the comfort zone. Making my parents understand my need was my first challenge. 

Cousin asked us to get in connect with a known MARA agent who had recently completed the process for one of his friends. Since there were results seen from this agent, we decided to go for him. This agent was known for his temper as informed to us but we still decided to proceed. The cost involved was huge but I did not wish to get into the nitty gitty issues as my working hours are almost 12-14 hours a day and even my weekends are completely buzy. I was willing to pay the money (Although the cost is too high) but wanted someone to take care of the application process. In Nov 2016 me with my wife and my father visited him and he informed us that my profile is in demand under CSOL. I barely understood what CSOL meant but the bottom line was that there was some hope. I paid for the cost and my father was persuaded to some extent realising that we were going through some systematic channel instead of me screwing up my well settled job and a family.

The next step, the agent asked to keep all the documents scanned ready and to start taking English tests. I submitted my scanned documents along with the undertaking in Jan 2017 and prepared for the test. Being from an English medium school and managing international clients I was sure I would score easily but here came the second disappointment i.e. pronunciation. I scored 85-90-55-81 in PTE. I thought there was some mistake and the agent asked me to improvise the points further. I wrote to PTE but they mentioned that there was no mistake. I gave three attempts in total with thorough preparation but the pronunciation part never improved much or some other aspect of my English got screwed. Mostly I was nervous as I was leaving from middle of office to give PTE and from the test centre I was again coming back to office. I was feeling restless from these constant PTE tests and I practiced diligently, researched enough but the pronunciation remained a challenge. After expressing this problem to my agent, he mentioned that people attempt 8-10 times and I was only 3 attempts deep in it. 

In the meanwhile my agent had submitted the documents for assessment and the credit card was swiped. My experience again was a challenge I was foreseeing. I started as a Junior Graphic Designer and in India, it is important to be able to contribute in more than one ways to stay relevant. I thus learnt and could create web designs, CMS, ad-banner, Project manage, etc and most of these things I learnt through curiousity and my ability to grasp things quickly. Thus in every job, I was always a graphic designer who could also create web designs, create marketable content, etc,..but my core role continued to be in graphics. I honestly mentioned what all I had worked in my legal declaration of the assessment and this caused me the problem. The assessment result came after 4 months and it was negative. My dreams had collapsed and I had lost hope. My wife was the most disappointed person. I remember that I couldnt sleep for 2 weeks. The agent asked me to call the assessment officer and clarify. Since we do not fall in their time zones, I woke up early next day and called them. I usually sleep at 3:00 A.M. as I come home by 1:00 A.M. from office and with 3 hours of sleep I gave them a call. The officer mentioned that my case was closed and I had to apply for re-assessment. This would involve same cost as original assessment which was again a pain as my sincereity caused me a huge problem. I had not only lost time, gained stress but also lost money and was going to pay for which the output was not certain again.

With thorough preparation, I gathered all supporting documents, references (client & managers) which confirmed my graphics profile. My re-assessment was filed in June 2017 and my documents were checked in complete detailed with phone calls and background cross verification which turned out to be positive in the month of October. 

As of the first week of December, my agent has submitted EOI and due to December i.e. Christmas there will be holidays. Thus I am assuming that I wont see any progress for some more time. Like I said, the process goes straight forward for some whereas for few it takes a longer route. I would say, below are the learnings:

1. Try to take matters in your own hands. I have never heard in the forum that somebody ever found a good agent. Research yourself and learn from websites and apply.

2. Sincereity does not work all the time. If you know more than one skill, it isnt necessary that the assessment team will count it as an advantage. Instead it will be considered as an opportunity to deduct your relevant experience. Avoid mentioning this.

3. For questions, try using the forums and take help from relevant people. 

4. #Fact: There are rarely any graphic design experts in the expat forums. For those who have migrated as a graphic designer barely respond in forums. 

5. For any questions, I will do my best to help although I am in my own struggle journey

6. The entire process left me sleepless, lose hope, spend more money and brought a lot of uncertainties at many intervals. Be mentally and financially ready that things can go in any direction at any time. I have seen people not getting invite, visa or failing at medical when they have already been through a lot of challenges.

7. Please pray for me friends!

Hope you found something useful here.


----------



## th3rdiblind (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Pranay,

Thank you so much for sharing your experience in your migration process and the tips on how to deal with it. This is very useful for me to understand the challenges that I may encounter along the way. I just need to be emotionally and financially ready as I don’t know what would happen in the process. 

I’ll just keep in touch with you if I need some help. I’m hoping and praying for your successful journey my friend…

Best Regards,
3rd


----------



## jamaldayani (Feb 21, 2018)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me share my experience so far. For some, the migration process happens quickly but for some it takes a longer time. Mine has been a longer application journey and it is still in progress.
> 
> ...



Hi Pranay,
Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I am also planning to apply as a graphic designer, but have many doubts in my mind. I would really appreciate if you could help me with some of my doubts. Can you please give me your email id or please feel free to email me at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks,
Jamal.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Jamal,

Please ask your questions on this thread itself. It would be difficult to address each person. Your questions and hopefully my answers may serve as a reference point for many people.

Regards,
Pranay


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

th3rdiblind said:


> Hi Pranay,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience in your migration process and the tips on how to deal with it. This is very useful for me to understand the challenges that I may encounter along the way. I just need to be emotionally and financially ready as I don’t know what would happen in the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prayers.

Regards,
Pranay


----------



## rdabas (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi all

I have submitted EOI for 232414 (Web Designer) for NSW steam 2 with 60 + 5 points. Would appreciate if someone would like to share or advise. Regards

ANZSCO 232414 - Web Designer
Age: 25 points
Graduation: 15 points
PTE-A - 10 points
Employment - (assessed 7.5 years) 10 points
EOI: 4th April 2018


----------



## jamaldayani (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pranay,
As I said that I am also planning to apply as a Graphic Designer, but my doubts is that the assessment authority might refused my profile ie because the roles and responsibilities might differ. So can you please help me with the roles and responsibilities as you have gone with the assessment. And can you please tell me which visa have you applied for and how much points do you have including the sponsorship(190 or 489). Thanks.
Regards,
Jamal.


----------



## jamaldayani (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Jamal,

Please ask your questions on this thread itself. It would be difficult to address each person. Your questions and hopefully my answers may serve as a reference point for many people.

Regards,
Pranay

Hi Pranay,
As I said that I am also planning to apply as a Graphic Designer, but my doubts is that the assessment authority might refused my profile ie because the roles and responsibilities might differ. So can you please help me with the roles and responsibilities as you have gone with the assessment. And can you please tell me which visa have you applied for and how much points do you have including the sponsorship(190 or 489). Thanks.
Regards,
Jamal.


----------



## jamaldayani (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pranay,
As I said that I am also planning to apply as a Graphic Designer, but my doubts is that the assessment authority might refused my profile ie because the roles and responsibilities might differ. So can you please help me with the roles and responsibilities as you have gone with the assessment. And can you please tell me which visa have you applied for and how much points do you have including the sponsorship(190 or 489). Thanks.
Regards,
Jamal.


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi @rdabas .. i'm also try to apply as web designer but i need to improve my points. now i only have 60pts for 190 and 65pts for 489. By the way what is NSW steam 2 ? As i know web designer is not accepted anywhere in NSW


----------



## clairenco (Apr 24, 2018)

csschimp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member I am having 65+5 70 points
> 
> ...


Hi,

not sure if this is still relevant to you, but I'm a graphic designer, still in the early stage of migration process. I'm applying for a 190 - independent visa. The only state still accepting these is ACT, which is fine by me.
Except for the stories about security clearances I've been reading on this forum. Seems rather pointless if there's little chance on finding actual jobs. In regard to job options I think Graphic and Web design are similar. So love to hear your experience!

I Have my PTE planned in May. I'm well prepared, so hope to score the 79+ at first attempt. It is paramount for me to get the 60 points. I'm well experienced and have the proper degrees, but I'm in the worst age category, so best case scenario I'll get the 60 + 5 points by nomination.

Have been told by my agent 190 gets clearance on 189, but not sure about that either.
Also, I've heard that your country of origine might even play a role in the application process. But not sure about either one of those statements.

thanks!


----------



## rdabas (Sep 24, 2017)

tobby89 said:


> Hi @rdabas .. i'm also try to apply as web designer but i need to improve my points. now i only have 60pts for 190 and 65pts for 489. By the way what is NSW steam 2 ? As i know web designer is not accepted anywhere in NSW


Hi Tobby..

Kindly refer Department of Industry NSW website

NSW occupation requirements
From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream One: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream Two: very highly ranking candidates in eligible occupations
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams.

All candidates must have had their qualifications assessed as suitable to work in the nominated occupation in Australia. Read about the suitable skills assessment


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

jamaldayani said:


> Hi Pranay,
> Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I am also planning to apply as a graphic designer, but have many doubts in my mind. I would really appreciate if you could help me with some of my doubts. Can you please give me your email id or please feel free to email me at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> Thanks,
> Jamal.


Posted on wrong quote by mistake. Sorry


----------



## dollydesignz (Oct 24, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me share my experience so far. For some, the migration process happens quickly but for some it takes a longer time. Mine has been a longer application journey and it is still in progress.
> 
> ...


Web Designer here. 

I agree with you. There are no good migration agents in real life.

Which state have your agent applied EOI for ? Any update.

I applied to NT. 

NT removed Graphic Designer from its occupation list in March 2018, so if you applied to NT, it might not come positive.

Nevertheless. PM me if you need some guidance OR maybe we can guide each other through the way


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Jamal,

Roles and responsibilities need to be in alignment with the profile applied for. When you mention them, ensure that you do not include anything that isnt matching. The assessment officer in any case will do a thorough check during the slightest of the doubts.

Cheers
Pranay


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi DollyDesignz,

The application was done for NT & NSW. My friend did receive an invite for NT surprisingly. This may come as a surprise but in case there is also an AUSSIE onsite experience related to the territory applied for then chances are still there although removed from occupation list. My friend got an invite recently and he too was surprised.

Since US migration has become tough, most people are applying for Canada (preferably) and Australia (Secondary). The department is loaded with requests and the process has become slower than before. 

Thanks for your help and all the best!


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I just discovered this thread. I'm a Web Designer too. Happy to connect with other designers in the same boat. 

I lodged my State nomination application to SA on July 5th. Now to wait patiently.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi DollyDesignz,
> 
> The application was done for NT & NSW. My friend did receive an invite for NT surprisingly. This may come as a surprise but in case there is also an AUSSIE onsite experience related to the territory applied for then chances are still there although removed from occupation list. My friend got an invite recently and he too was surprised.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your ITA. Your journey seems really long and challenging! But it all paid of... You are lucky to get an invite from NSW with this code. Wishing you all the best. When did you lodge your visa application? Hope you have a quick grant.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

clairenco said:


> Hi,
> 
> not sure if this is still relevant to you, but I'm a graphic designer, still in the early stage of migration process. I'm applying for a 190 - independent visa. The only state still accepting these is ACT, which is fine by me.
> Except for the stories about security clearances I've been reading on this forum. Seems rather pointless if there's little chance on finding actual jobs. In regard to job options I think Graphic and Web design are similar. So love to hear your experience!
> ...


Hi, 
Are you applying from onshore? As far as I know Canberra is closed to offshore applicants?


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

olmaza said:


> Congratulations on your ITA. Your journey seems really long and challenging! But it all paid of... You are lucky to get an invite from NSW with this code. Wishing you all the best. When did you lodge your visa application? Hope you have a quick grant.


Hi Olmaza,

Applied on 22nd May, 2018. Applied from India.

Thanks for your wishes and please pray for me :fingerscrossed:

Struggle.....grrrr


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi Olmaza,
> 
> Applied on 22nd May, 2018. Applied from India.
> 
> ...


Also what were your timelines for the State nomination and how long did it take for approval.


----------



## mohanasok (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone received/awaiting result from Northern Territory (NT) for ANZSCO: 232414 - Web Designer


----------



## pvlakshmi (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all,

I would like to know if done Graduation in commerce but has 8+ yrs exp as graphic designer cum web designer, vetassess can be done?? And from all the threads above I would also like to know if state nomination could be accepted/ received? And jobs will be available? 

I am so worried that I have put off my dreams for 2 yrs. Because each person I have enquired with was telling different things. And I am at this point confused. 

Any input is welcome and will be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance,
Lakshmi.


----------

